# Found a Baby Tortoise.. Help?



## BrieMcgeee (Sep 4, 2013)

Yesterday I found the cutest little tortoise in my backyard have no idea how it got back there? Anyways I picked it up put it in this bin with some sand I had left over from my boyfriends snake.. I know it I can't have it legally so I went to rescue out near me (I live in Las Vegas but My boyfriend lives in Henderson) where I found the little thing. So I went talked to them and they told me we can take it but it's most likely going to be put to sleep because of trouble they are having with keeping their facilities.. I was like well can't I just keep it? They told me no you need to turn it over to the state.. Of course I said Okay i'll be back to drop it off... Never returned. Now i'm here with this little one trying to figure what to do? He ate like a quarter of a strawberry but doesn't seem to like collard greens... Oh can someone tell me if sand is okay to have him in if not what do I get? Any tips or advice would help... Thanks -Brie


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 4, 2013)

My first suggestion to you would be to post some photos of the Lil guy. We always like to confirm for ourselves what you actually have before we offer advice. 

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Brie, and welcome to the Forum!!

Firs item of business is for you to post pictures of the new little tortoise. It may not be a desert tortoise.

I don't like to use sand because of the danger of him accidentally eating it. Sand causes impaction. My substrate of choice is orchid bark (the small pieces) or cypress mulch. Baby tortoises must be kept on moist substrate, and orchid bark or cypress mulch can be kept moist without turning sour or moldy.

Give him plenty of hiding places, a shallow waterer and a tile or rock to feed on.

There's a good thread about raising healthy babies in the "important threads" section at the top of the sulcata section. Most baby tortosies should be raised this way, not just sulcatas. It might prove helpful for you to read it.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 4, 2013)

I'd love to see some pics!


----------



## BrieMcgeee (Sep 4, 2013)

Pictures are up as requested


----------



## BrieMcgeee (Sep 4, 2013)

Updated post with some pictures.. Anyone know what this cute little thing is?


----------



## RuthJanice (Sep 4, 2013)

I see pics with her original post.... ?


----------



## sissyofone (Sep 4, 2013)

Its so cute..

Sent from my X501_USA_Cricket using TortForum mobile app


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 4, 2013)

I see pics now. Cute!!


----------



## gieseygirly (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice looking but no idea what kind it is.


----------



## mikeh (Sep 4, 2013)

You have what looks to be baby desert tortoise. Get rid of the sand. Use dirt clear of chemicals (pesticides, furtilezers etc) for now. Don't keep it in direct sun. It will overheat very quickly.

If they really told you it was going to be put to sleep, then that shows how inaccurate their recent defensive articles about not putting healthy torts to sleep. Shame. Based on that into I would return there myself either.

sent from mobile device using TFO app


Wouldn't *

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## Laura (Sep 4, 2013)

let it go back in your yard... no sand...


----------



## BrieMcgeee (Sep 4, 2013)

@Mikeh Dirt? Like soil? 

@Laura I would but my dogs have tore that backyard up horribly it's to dirty.. I have to clean it first.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 4, 2013)

What a cute little guy! I hope you can find him a home, if you can't keep him. 


May[CHERRY BLOSSOM], Hermann's [TURTLE][TURTLE] & Aussie [DOG FACE][DOG FACE][DOG FACE] (@YWG)


----------



## wellington (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello and Welcome. Do not put it back in your yard if you cannot keep the dogs out of there, they will kill the tortoise.


----------



## mikeh (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: RE: Found a Baby Tortoise.. Help?*



BrieMcgeee said:


> @Mikeh Dirt? Like soil?
> 
> @Laura I would but my dogs have tore that backyard up horribly it's to dirty.. I have to clean it first.



Yes, just regular top soil, not potting soil.

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## BrieMcgeee (Sep 4, 2013)

@Wellington I know.. If i'm going to be technical my pitbull had found the little one she was trying to play with it lol but I've kept them separate 

@Mikeh Okay i'll get some later on today.. Thank you

@Jabuticaba I plan on keeping it 

Question everyone.. How can you tell if it's female or male?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Brie:

It looks to be a desert tortoise, but probably a couple of years old. Do you live out in the country? I'm wondering if this is a wild baby....or someone's escaped pet.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 4, 2013)

BrieMcgeee said:


> Yesterday I found the cutest little tortoise in my backyard have no idea how it got back there? Anyways I picked it up put it in this bin with some sand I had left over from my boyfriends snake.. I know it I can't have it legally so I went to rescue out near me (I live in Las Vegas but My boyfriend lives in Henderson) where I found the little thing. So I went talked to them and they told me we can take it but it's most likely going to be put to sleep because of trouble they are having with keeping their facilities.. I was like well can't I just keep it? They told me no you need to turn it over to the state.. Of course I said Okay i'll be back to drop it off... Never returned. Now i'm here with this little one trying to figure what to do? He ate like a quarter of a strawberry but doesn't seem to like collard greens... Oh can someone tell me if sand is okay to have him in if not what do I get? Any tips or advice would help... Thanks -Brie



OH.MI.GOSH. They told you that you need to give it to them because it belongs to the State and that by doing so they would kill it? 

THUMP. I just fainted.


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Sep 5, 2013)

I also live in Las Vegas, it's a desert tortoise and is probably a wild one or one that was hatched by adoptive parents, raised in natural conditions and escaped.


----------



## BrieMcgeee (Sep 5, 2013)

SulcataDud3 said:


> I also live in Las Vegas, it's a desert tortoise and is probably a wild one or one that was hatched by adoptive parents, raised in natural conditions and escaped.



Yeah figured... was going to let it go but i've never fell this fast for anything lol I think he or she likes it here better anyways


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (Sep 5, 2013)

By all mean keep him/her, I support your choice for keeping it. I would do the same 


BrieMcgeee said:


> SulcataDud3 said:
> 
> 
> > I also live in Las Vegas, it's a desert tortoise and is probably a wild one or one that was hatched by adoptive parents, raised in natural conditions and escaped.
> ...






SulcataDud3 said:


> By all means keep him/her, I support your choice for keeping it. I would do the same
> 
> 
> BrieMcgeee said:
> ...


----------



## sibi (Sep 5, 2013)

It's just the cutest tort! I'm glad you're keeping it. Imagine the state putting this lil guy to sleep because they are a problem in their facility? What the heck is that suppose to mean? There's too many of them? Than, let people keep and raise them if they want; not tell you to return it so they could kill it! Please keep us posted on his progress. Btw, get rid of that sand. It can cause all kinds of trouble for the baby i.e. eye infection, compaction.


----------



## BrieMcgeee (Sep 6, 2013)

sibi said:


> It's just the cutest tort! I'm glad you're keeping it. Imagine the state putting this lil guy to sleep because they are a problem in their facility? What the heck is that suppose to mean? There's too many of them? Than, let people keep and raise them if they want; not tell you to return it so they could kill it! Please keep us posted on his progress. Btw, get rid of that sand. It can cause all kinds of trouble for the baby i.e. eye infection, compaction.



He/She is doing great such a little pig lol I went to go get some top soil for the little one and my boyfriend's mother insist on keeping the sand.. and she is SO stubborn can't talk her into letting me change it... Says it's a waste of her money and he/she likes it like that anyways... ugh.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2013)

Ask your boyfriend's mother if she can afford to take the tortoise to the vet after it gets impacted with sand and can't eat or poop and may die.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 7, 2013)

I am so glad you are keeping the baby. Yay! I was so mad when I read about the center telling you they would euthanize it. Flaming mad. The great thing about you being on this forum is that if you search (search impaction, for instance) and read you will see what people have done better and where things have gone wrong, sometimes sadly, causing injury, illness or death. Tortoise keeping is one of those things that old school stuff persists big time. But there are newer and better ways and everyone's collective experiences really help in us being better keepers, which is the point of keeping these animals captive - so they have long, happy lives with us. Sand is so last century. Because it is harmful. I like coco coir. And some folks use fine grade orchid bark. Others use bagged compost (at Home Depot for about 6 bucks a 1 cu foot bag). Do not use soil with fertilizers or potting mix with the white perlite. You guessed it, they could eat the little white perlite pebbles. Share the stuff you find on TFO with the b-friend's mama. Or have her join too! Best wishes with your new little treasure. You are lucky to have found him/her. Desert tortoises rock. (I am still blown away by what the center told you. Uggh!)


----------

